# White Bass



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hit Utah Lake yesterday for a couple hours and found the white bass wanting to eat. The pre-spawn is on, and it wont be long before it's in full swing.

The majority I got were Males. Most were in the 8"-10" size. I did manage to bring home about 40 that were 12"-15". Made for a great dinner, and the Wife wants me to go get more.:shock: 

It's fun catching those "Whites" but I sure hate filleting the spiny critters!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweet! I was just thinking of taking the wife out for some white bass action today. It sure was fun catching them left and right last year. Thanks for the report!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! They really are tasty and can be fast action when you find them. Not fun after a few fillets though. Makes me think an electric fillet knife would serve me well.

Most years, I fish the Provo by the lake on lunch break and know right when and where they are, but I haven't gone over there this year. Need to get back!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

LOAH, I don't think you need to be in a big hurry to get to the River. Once they're in, they're in for about a month from what I've seen in the past.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Still going strong. Replenished the fish taco supply tonight. More females now, which are a little bigger.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I have never fished Utah Lake and know absolutely nothing about it. I have a 5 yr old that only likes to go fishing if were catching fish. This seems like the right kinda trip to take him on. Would anyone mind sharing some thoughts on where on the lake to go and how to fish for white bass?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Utah Lake State Park is now open. You could fish along the river or along the South dike among the rocks and catch lots of white bass right now. They readily hit small jigs or silver spinners. 

Expect some company.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Utah Lake State Park is now open. You could fish along the river or along the South dike among the rocks and catch lots of white bass right now. They readily hit small jigs or silver spinners.
> 
> Expect some company.


Catherder, thank you kindly for the info. I'd be taking a little 14ft tin can boat. Rather than fishing from shore. I assume just pitching in close to shore and retrieving back near those rocks you mentioned would work. Is that river one that a small boat can get up a ways?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I heard it’s hot for white bass at the mouth of the Spanish Fork River right now too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

tigerpincer said:


> Catherder, thank you kindly for the info. I'd be taking a little 14ft tin can boat. Rather than fishing from shore. I assume just pitching in close to shore and retrieving back near those rocks you mentioned would work. Is that river one that a small boat can get up a ways?


Yes, you can go up the river a little ways, depending on the flow, but if I had the boat, I would park it at the river mouth about where the clear water meets the murkier lake water and fish there. There is usually fast action in that area for whites. You will see others fishing there and can get an idea where to go.

Be sure to watch the weather though.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks a ton man. Thinking Tuesday or Wednesday should be better weather down that way. My brother just bought a house at Vineyard so we'll go down the night before for a visit. Stay the night then fish the following morning.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Throw some white bass meat on a circle hook on a second rod for cats while you're at it! Plenty of 5 lbers in there 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for the pointers. My boy had a blast today


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya got to love that smile.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thats great!! Fish tacos at Tigerpincers!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That's a pretty good pile of fish - the smile says it all!


----------

